# tivo won't boot--options before going with instantcake?



## scotus (Feb 20, 2006)

hi folks, i've got a 40 hour standalone series 2 tivo. the other day when i went to access the weather via the yahoo thing the tivo froze, and upon rebooting won't get past the "welcome, powering up" screen. From what i've read, this is a hard drive problem.

I had hoped that i could just follow Hindsdale's guide and copy from the old drive to a new drive using mfstools. The old Tivo drive can be read, but when i transfered things to the new drive it basically did the same thing. I assume that there is some problem with the actual Tivo files on the disk rather than it being a hard drive failure. 

I realize I can get instantcake for $20 and just install that on the new drive to start over, but was wondering if there were any other options, something that could try and repair the tivo file system or something?

thanks for any help.

Edit:

also ran the maxtor test on the drive, and it passed both the quick test and full version. so is this a software issue with something on the drive, or is there something else borked in the tivo?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Possibly *dd_rescue* but I really don't know anything about it

A google search came up with this discussion.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?&threadid=190306


----------



## scotus (Feb 20, 2006)

well, it's starting to look like it's not an HD problem. i got a new image and still the same result--welcome, powering up screen and then a black screen with some white shapes, and then back to welcome powering up.

guess i'm going to need to get a new tivo, not sure what other hardware issue it could be.


----------



## Wood in Virginia (Feb 23, 2006)

Same issue here SAT-60 with hacked 120GB WD drive that had been working fine for past 2 years now says "Welcome. Powering Up" Swapped out that drive & put original Tivo drive in that I knew was working before I discontinued it in 2004, now SAT-T60 Tivo made a call to Directv that lasted 2 hours & drive is now B/W picture with rotating out of focus feed that is not clear & still doesn't work. 

Suspect that Directv has something to do with this. Wonder if this is part of their plan to kill off non-Directv's systematically. I called them & they are happy to send me out a 'replacement refurbished 2 tuner Tivo' for 14.95 shipping charge; with a 90 day warranty. Wonder if this replacement will force you to watch Murdoch & company's commercials? Something doesn't pass the smell test here. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Flade (Feb 23, 2006)

Where did you get the new image? What model of Tivo is it? I am no expert but it sounds like a possible power supply issue. I have a Tivo with a know software issue. It will power up then just go to a solid grey screen. Until I get a new kernel loaded it is useless. But yours sound more serious than just refusing to boot.


----------

